# New to the Board and Cichlids - Did I mess up?



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

First off, Hi!  I had an established community 75 gallon that was doing well so I decided to convert it to cichlids when we got a tank at work that needed large community fish. So I tested the water ramped up my heater and went to town! So here's my question. I have read about mixed species tanks and seen some pretty awesome ones over the internet however I did a tank capacity calculator and it about threw me into a panic attack.

My tank contains (some of these I would love to find out the scientific names):
1 Electric Blue 
2 Yellow Labs
1 OB Peacock
1 Jacobfreibergi Peacock
1 Hap Borleyi
1 Hap Livingstonii
1 Mbuna Mutt (Possible Johanni Mix)
1 Demasoni
1 Longfin Pleco (8 in)
7 Corry Cats (Waiting on the tank they are going into to cycle)
2 Long fin Rosy Barbs (Also Waiting)
1 Bolivan Ram (been housed with the Long fins for almost 2 years)
1 Silver tip shark (aka catfish LOL)

They have all been together about a month and I have seen NO aggression problems from them. However I was worried about the different needs. When I got them the LFS was like as long as they are african they are fine together. Umm apparently I should have researched this more. I have another 30 and 55 gallon that I am setting up the 30 is already cycling and the 55 gallon is not set up at but can be. So my questions are...

Do I need to seperate?
Am I over stocked?
Any other pointers? LOL

Thanks so much!
Ashley!


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

So after some more research Im pretty convinced I have. Can someone help me figure out how to split these guys up? Also how many of what I need to level it out the numbers?


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

firstly i would get the corrys, barbs, shark, and ram into a different tank (i cant comment to much on them as i have no experience). next you need to decide what kind of tank you are going for, hap/peacock, or mbuna. also you need to decide if you want to try an all male tank or breeding groups. is this a standard 75g? im sure others will chime in eventually


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

Its an oceanic 75g I can get dimensions probably tonight. If I can find my tape measure.

The ones you mentioned will be pulled as soon as I'm sure on the water which thankfully my water seems to be doing well in the other tank. I can set up the 55 I have also and separate the peacocks/haps.

I have no idea how to sex them I know I have someone that have 'egg spots' but I've read so many different things about the 'egg spots' being on males or females I don't know the truth. I am not interested in breeding at all! I just want a pretty tank so I'm going to go with all male I hope.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The first thing you need to decide is whether you prefer the mbuna or the peacocks/haps. Then stock accordingly. The livingstonii is not going to work in any way for your 75g so he will have to go back for sure. They get huge and will be very aggressive towards other tankmates in a 75g especially if it is a male once he starts to mature. If you go with the mbuna you need to get some females to go with your males. Since they are harem breeders you will want many females for every male. Depending on the species or mbuna you choose you can have 2-3 different species sometimes 4. You would want 1m/4f or even more in some cases. Again...it matters which ones you prefer and how aggressive they are.

If you like the peacocks and haps you could go with 12-15 haps/peacocks that are more docile and don't grow a lot larger than 6-7". I would stay away from the OB and most Jakes depending on the species. They are some of the more aggressive peacocks. HTH


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks so much.  I think the Livingstonii is my favorite fish too blah! I will try to post pictures of what I have tonight.

Will I need the females if I don't want to breed?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's best to have completely all male, or 3-4 Females per male for breeding groups. Even one female in an all male tank will cause mass murdering sprees!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DosRVT said:


> Thanks so much.  I think the Livingstonii is my favorite fish too blah! I will try to post pictures of what I have tonight.
> 
> Will I need the females if I don't want to breed?


If you go all male then I would do a peacock/hap all male tank with no females. As Floridagirl mentioned it would be very very bad to even have one female ready to spawn in a tank full of males.

Here are some examples of what would work in your tank. Now...the lemon jake and sunshine may or may not get a long and there are no guarantees with a all male tank but this would be a good place to start. I recently sent these pics and same message to another forum member kind of in your same situation. So I will just copy and paste it below.

Here are the male peacocks and haps that would work in your tank. There are many others as well but this is a good jumping off point and none of these fish should be too aggressive for a new comer. I will label them:

Aulonocara Maulana









Lemon Jake









Sunshine peacock









German red peacock









Copadichromis azureus









Protomelas steveni (taiwan reef)









Z-rock lithobates









[/quote]


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok so after looking up alllllll the species and everything that I currently have here are my plans:

My tank contains:
1 Electric Blue Rehome
2 Yellow Labs
1 OB Peacock
1 Jacobfreibergi PeacockRehome
1 Hap Borleyi Rehome
1 Hap Livingstonii Rehome
1 Mbuna Mutt (Possible Johanni Mix)
1 Demasoni
1 Longfin Pleco (8 in)
7 Corry Cats (Waiting on the tank they are going into to cycle)
2 Long fin Rosy Barbs (Also Waiting)
1 Bolivan Ram (been housed with the Long fins for almost 2 years)
1 Silver tip shark (aka catfish LOL)
-- Going in new tank -- 

I really want to try to keep the OB Peacock - He honestly looks more like a OB Clown which is a Mbuna. I will also work on getting more of the same species.


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Heres the "OB Peacock"


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

That's a OB metriclima Estherae. Or a Red Zebra.

Rehome the mongrel johanni hybrid (probably going to get aggressive) get some more OB Zebra's and some more demasoni and the tank is stocked. I'd be aiming for 1m 4f Zebra's and around 14 demasoni (Probably 3 boys rest girls). You'll want a few more yellow labs too 1m:4f.

Buy more juvies than you need and remove extra males.

Then round the tank out with a group of syno catfish to control fry for you (Labs and red zebras readily hybridize and you don't want to end up with hybrid fish you can't sell or give away).


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Can I mix zebras? I saw some blueberry zebras and solid orange zebras or do they need to be all OB zebras.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

You could mix them, provided you still only keep 1 boy and 4 girls.

This is of course provided you get the group of syno catfish. Again to control any hybrid fry you end up with.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Syno Multies will take care of most fry, but you will get the occasional that elude them.


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome thank you so much! Will remember the catfish for sure! Any fry who are missed will be French fry... Ok sorry dark humor. Trust me not into the hybrids. The Johanni hybrid I have now was a gift. I avoid the "assorted mbuna" like the plague. The demasoni would be pure though if one of them survive?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Should be. That is why adequate F to M ratios in species are important.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess I'd want to know what else you have in your tank (ultimately) before I would feel comfortable keeping demasoni fry. Demasoni can hybridize too.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to support what has already been said. My Syn cats love to pick off the fry


----------



## DosRVT (Nov 7, 2012)

Have a home for all the ones I'm pulling. 
Helps to have someone working at a LFS! So I will have a Lab, Zebra, and Demasoni tank.


----------



## veedubbman (Nov 20, 2012)

i did a simlar goof dosrvt. i found this info to be helpful as well. i have the same delima on what to do also. looks like you're on your way though. pretty sure i need another tank to split up the group i have. lol.


----------

